# Restoring Simplicity Sno Away



## bbaugh66 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey all,

I had posted this on the intro page then realized it belongs here:

Picked up the below 1962(?)Simplicity Sno Away for $28. I originally bought it for the engine as I love those old Lauson Tecumseh's and have a few. The Tillotson carburetor is crazy complicated and I want a few spares because you can't find these or gasket / repair kits anywhere (would love to be proven wrong on that one). And I just love the look of the engine. Something about it..

Anyway, now that I see there is a whole community out there that restores them I think I want in. The machine is running with gas in the plug hole. Sound really, really good actually. It's these dang carburetors. So I will take it off and clean it up best I can. If anyone has experience with these let me know if there is tricks u may know. When you open them up there are tubes and ducts going everywhere. It's a snow blower not the space shuttle Tecumseh! LOL

As far as the blower itself I think I need the engine cover box thing that goes on top. And the carb heater box but I have one off another Lauson Tecumseh. Can anyone see anything else I am missing here?

Thanks all. Great to be a member.


----------



## bbaugh66 (Jul 28, 2014)

Well I cleaned the Tilotson carb out and mounted it back on and the dang things runs beautifully! What a dream this thing is. AND I found someone on the net with all the rebuild parts for these carbs and ordered one of each part so soon it will be even better. So I am still missing the engine cover and the carb box. I would assume the carb box has speed settings because there is no throttle cable running up to a switch on the handle bar. So that will have to be hunted down. I did find a manual for it on ebay and got that too. Next I'll take much of it apart and painting real purdy. I'm taking pics of all this so I will eventually post a thread on the restoration of this thing. If anyone knows of those engine and carb boxes for this model let me know. Thanks all


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

No one said anything yet?
Hello, welcome to the site.

I am not that experienced at fixing blowers but figured I would add my 2 cents.

Looks in great shape for it's age.

I was going to say couldn't you buy some gasket material and make some up?
I don't know? Do they still sell different gasket material or do you have to actually by the right gaskets now. Many moons ago I used to make up my own gaskets. But you found them anyway, the internet.....has EVERYthing. 

How about making up a carb box out of some sheet metal?


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

just saw the post- Welcome aboard! always nice to have a new face to share info-insight-and just good ope talk. a passion we all enjoy, and always seem to learn more from others here. Come fall/winter chat really gets busy here.


----------



## bbaugh66 (Jul 28, 2014)

Geno said:


> just saw the post- Welcome aboard! always nice to have a new face to share info-insight-and just good ope talk. a passion we all enjoy, and always seem to learn more from others here. Come fall/winter chat really gets busy here.


Hey Geno and Big Ed,

Yeah I just chalked it up to even you die hards not much into talkin snow blowers while sweatin balls in august. So I figured come fall it would get busy here. 

So yeah this is quite a find. I bought the whole blower just to get the carb as a back up for another Tecumseh I'm trying to fix. $28 for even the carb is a good deal, nevermind the whole thing. In the meantime I came here and realized I had something here. And thank God for that because I actually had plans to take the engine off and dump the rest of it in some back alley if I had to. LOL. 

So here I am restoring a snow blower. Never thought that would happen but I'm totally into it. 

So if anyone comes across the engine and carb box let me know. I could have one made I guess, Big Ed. But I would like to try and keep it as original as possible.

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Have you found any photos of what the original engine cover looked like?
Looking forward to seeing this all happen here.


----------



## bbaugh66 (Jul 28, 2014)

dbert said:


> Have you found any photos of what the original engine cover looked like?
> Looking forward to seeing this all happen here.


 The manual has the part number. I'm sure one turns up eventually.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Check this out, might be a nice day trip for you.
Looks like a lot of parts sitting there.


If you live in Central New York State, Paul Jackson mowers in Seneca Falls is the place to go..they have literally *acres* of lawnmower and snowblower junkyard out back.
Click,








That is from here, One of our members site.
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


Edit,
I am not a die hard. In fact I have been AWOL since April. But winter will soon be here again. 
I only have one little Craftsman and found this site searching for answers, my garage is not filled with them as some of the members......yet. You can get answers here and a friendly group as well here. And now I am thinking about getting another too. As with a Classic car I found out that there are Classic snow blowers too.


----------



## bbaugh66 (Jul 28, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Check this out, might be a nice day trip for you.
> Looks like a lot of parts sitting there.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I live on long Island but I will take a trip up there for sure.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

that is one monster of a machine. great find there. well worth keeping together. is that a chain drive or belt driven auger setup ? I noticed the chain drive augers on the old blowers like the Snowbirdsa seem to have a little more oomph than the impeller shaft/gearbox type of later designs. i.e., they seem to do more with less HP. less to go wrong with them. easier to service and lube the external sprockets and chain when they wear. that's why motorcycles and dirt bikes used chains for 100 years.


----------



## bbaugh66 (Jul 28, 2014)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> that is one monster of a machine. great find there. well worth keeping together. is that a chain drive or belt driven auger setup ? I noticed the chain drive augers on the old blowers like the Snowbirdsa seem to have a little more oomph than the impeller shaft/gearbox type of later designs. i.e., they seem to do more with less HP. less to go wrong with them. easier to service and lube the external sprockets and chain when they wear. that's why motorcycles and dirt bikes used chains for 100 years.


 
No I've only seen belts all around on that thing. I'm sure I should replace them but everything spins as it should. I've never replaced belts on a snow blower so I'm sure that is a topic I'll be starting soon. HAHA


----------



## cobra2411 (Jul 31, 2016)

Sorry to bump an old thread but I've decided to "restore" my 61 Simplicity and was curious if you had did any more work to yours? 

I got it for free almost 20 years ago with a nearly dead engine. Being young I simply tossed it and dropped a 7hp snow-king on it. Suffice to say it has little problems moving snow...


----------



## Dangerous Steel Wheels (Nov 11, 2018)

*Dangerous Steel Wheels*

Did you also happen to get the steel wheels that came with that machine? My father and grandfather both owned the same machine. One day, why trying to fix the drive, in reverse, the steel triangular spikes caught my denim pants and rode up my leg.... tore open my calf and cut me behind the knee. The drive pulley slid off, causing it to stop before cancelling father's day for me....!

I would love a photo so that I could show my kids what chewed up my leg.... 

Whenever someone asks me what happened to my leg, I always start off saying that it was a shark bite!

My name is Tony Fusco
email: [email protected]

Thanks


----------

